# HUD for Model 3



## Stats App (Jul 11, 2018)




----------



## Johnston (Oct 12, 2018)

I don't think anybody wants the "use your phone as the HUD display" method. It's just very inconvenient and will definitely fry your phone during hot days.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

This is just using the phone's GPS and accelerometers as a HUD, so it can be used with any car, right?
I've had apps like this for many years but I will readily admit yours looks much nicer!


----------



## eXntrc (Jan 14, 2019)

Looks like that specific photo is from a BMW, but the OP wrote his own HUD app. Here's a link to the article:

Hmm. Pasting the link changes it to a Medium post, which just makes it a large banner image again. Let me try a manual link:

OP HUD Article

Unfortunately it appears to be iOS only. But I'm not sure I'd want to keep my phone up on the dash anyway. Would love to have an integrated HUD at some point. The stuff you're working on @JWardell looks pretty cool. Unfortunately it needs diag port access right?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

eXntrc said:


> Hmm. Pasting the link changes it to a Medium post, which just makes it a large banner image again.


That's what the OP did.
You can still click on it and it takes you to the article to read.
You just have to click on the title text within the picture.


----------



## Johnston (Oct 12, 2018)

Apparently there just isn't a market for a aftermarket HUD device. Navdy went belly up, and HUDWAY's ship date just keeps getting moved back. They even have a model made specifically for the Model 3.

Really glad someone was able to do his own firmwares and make Navdy useful again. Imo it's worth looking into buying a used one. It doesn't just add HUD for speed to the dash, but also navigation and notifications. It can read texts and IMs (including in diff languages) much better than the car.


----------



## Stats App (Jul 11, 2018)

JWardell said:


> This is just using the phone's GPS and accelerometers as a HUD, so it can be used with any car, right?
> I've had apps like this for many years but I will readily admit yours looks much nicer!


Yes, it works for any car (I even use it with my bike sometimes)


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

eXntrc said:


> Looks like that specific photo is from a BMW, but the OP wrote his own HUD app. Here's a link to the article:
> 
> Hmm. Pasting the link changes it to a Medium post, which just makes it a large banner image again. Let me try a manual link:
> 
> ...


Yes, my project needs to be plugged into the car's network. It's intended for more fun geek info like power and torque.
A speed HUD is easily made with a spare phone, or better yet there are a bunch of inexpensive devices specifically made for that with their own GPS. I reviewed one (below) before getting my model 3 thinking folks might be interested in it. But really I think the corner of the Tesla display is just fine.


----------

